# What about mosaic?



## Opher (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello just a question.

Have any of you done photo mosaics?  I have done some and would like to see some you have done.

I use andreamosaic.

So post them.

(best posting format would be a small image linked to full size)


----------



## Opher (Aug 16, 2009)

While i am making one i will show you the cpu and ram usage of my program and a screen shot.  My CPU is a 64bit 2.2Ghz dual core.


----------

